# Ergo=cut off circulation in leg!?!



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i was in Lowe's w/ 7 month old dd in Ergo (in front) and the sales clerk said, "You're babies legs are turning blue; is she cold?" I always hate advice from strangers but I felt dd's legs, which were not cold, and strained to see that her legs were turning blue. I took her to the car and got her out of the Ergo and examined her chubby legs close. I think the Ergo did cut off her circulation. Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
i was in Lowe's w/ 7 month old dd in Ergo (in front) and the sales clerk said, "You're babies legs are turning blue; is she cold?" I always hate advice from strangers but I felt dd's legs, which were not cold, and strained to see that her legs were turning blue. I took her to the car and got her out of the Ergo and examined her chubby legs close. I think the Ergo did cut off her circulation. Anyone else ever heard of this?









I hope she's ok?

Has not happened with my lo yet but then he's still pretty little and light (to some extent) being only about 14 lbs.

I do worry that maybe it might cut off circulation, which version of Ergo do you have? The older style or the new ones?


----------



## HopefulHeart (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't own an Ergo now (because of their ethics) but I once did. When I owned one, I never had any problem with this although I know it can happen in any carrier. It's something you need to watch for and keep an eye on. It's unusual but it happens. If you notice a change in skin color, I would take your little one out of the carrier for awhile and then try it again later in a different position maybe. Try to make sure the legs aren't 'dangling' straight down but that her bottom is more seated and her legs are bent at the knee instead. This should help some in the circulation.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I never used an Ergo much. But when my ds is in the Beco, his legs are fine. This is actually the first time I've heard of a circulation problems in a SSC.
Doesn't the Ergo have padding / quilting around the leg area (or the entire body of the carrier)?

Maybe do a self check in the mirror to make sure that the baby's legs are not dangling, as pp stated.

Adjust the straps as needed.
HTH and hope your little girl is okay too!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Do you reach back and pull up on her legs to make sure her bottom is firmly seated in the seat of the Ergo? Because of the darts, it can be tricky to make sure the rear end is all the way in and down. Maybe getting the weight onto her bum and off her legs will help? (I also sometimes put my hands on baby's thighs and push down gently to make sure she's well-seated in there).


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

This is scary to me as I took my almost 20 lb- 5 month old an a walk in the ergo today for an hour!

To the OP: Do you have the old or new Ergo? I'm not sure if this makes a difference but the question was raised and I'm curious.


----------



## jodi5 (Mar 6, 2006)

Interesting. My son has chunky thighs and we have never had this happen. Like the others suggested, make sure your little one is seated well in the carrier. Good luck and I hope you can get this figured out.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree that it was likely a result of your daughter's bum not being completely seated down in the "bum" area of the carrier. When I put my DS in our Ergo (we have a new generation one) I always bounce up and down a bit to make sure he is deep in the carrier, and then tug his legs a bit to make sure they are sticking out of the Ergo evenly on both sides.

DS is 25 pounds at 10.5 months, and I've never had a problem with his legs turning blue. We've been using the Ergo since he was about 5 months old.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

dd is fine. although, if i'd left her in there much longer, i'm sure it wouldn't have been a good thing.
i have a blue organic cotton Ergo. I assume it is new generation since I've only owned it a couple of months.
when it happened she was in front and her bum was down and her thighs go kinda up and her legs out. she does have chubby legs and weighs about 25 pounds (she is 7 months old).
i am just being cautious now. I don;t keep her in the Ergo for long periods of time-mainly just when I am grocery shopping.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

That happened to us a couple of times when I had DS in his sling in the hip carry position. His legs would just turn blue with pink spots. Now I make sure his butt is lower than his knees are and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## michaelsmama (May 20, 2003)

Glad to hear she's ok - hopefully it was just a seating problem. We have used our old ergo (2004) for both boys (from ~15-30 lbs) for up to 5 hours at a time and never had a problem - I give a few good bounces while I'm seating DS to make sure he's seated all the way down and it usually works. Hope it doesn't happen again!


----------

